# Silver Lake Resort Silver Points in Orlando



## Miss Marty (Apr 21, 2006)

Was thinking about making a reservation for Silver Lake (points side) then 
I noticed on the RCI page that Silver Lake Resort-Silver Points in Orlando
is now charging a new housekeeping fee.  Has anyone stayed in here?
Did they charge you the additional fee?    Thanks 


Effective from 01/31/2006 to indefinitely 

 NEW HOUSEKEEPING FEES: HOTEL UNIT $ 15 1BED- LOCK OFF $ 30 - 1 BED ROYAL AND 2 BED. $40 AND 3 BED UNIT $65.00 H-UNITS DO NOT HAVE KITCHEN OR WASHER/DRYERS IN THE UNIT B-D UNITS ARE SMALL ONE BEDROOMS DO NOT HAVE WASHER/DRYER IN THE UNITS BUT DO HAVE PARTICAL KITCHEN.


----------



## Vodo (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey Marty -

As you know, I'm contemplating a stay there also.  I called them and the person I spoke with advised that it's a mandatory housekeeping fee (I was hoping they had maybe just changed their rates for their optional housekeeping service and were noting that).  I don't know that I'm absolutely certain that the answer I received was valid (young sounding girl - probably switchboard operator, not very communicative, reservations was already closed for the day).  In any event, if it is true, I won't be booking that week, and I'll be holding my breath hoping that this doesn't become a trend with other area resorts.  

Cindy


----------



## Dori (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't like the sounds of this new charge.  If I had the opportunity to be offered this resort (which I won't because I don't have points),  I would certainly not take it and would definitely call the resort and tell the manager why.  If potential exchangers don't speak out,loudly and often,  this may well become a trend.

JMHO

Dori


----------



## Vodo (Apr 21, 2006)

I told the person I spoke to that, in light of the extra housekeeping charge, I would find another resort.  Of course, that's not necessarily getting word to management.  I noted that they have the same charge reflected on their weeks resort too (Silver Lake), so it doesn't apply to just points stays, and my stay would have been a week in any event.

Silver Lake, while a decent resort, does not offer the amenities and activities of many other area resorts.  They're marginal to begin with as far as I'm concerned.  Adding this housekeeping fee pretty much eliminates them from consideration for my family.

Also, we were considering a 3BR lockoff, which carries a $65 fee.  A lockoff there is a 2BR and a 1BR combined.  Those units separately have $40 and $15 fees, respectively.  So why, in combination, are they charging $65?  Seems like bad math to me.  I guess that's a moot point since I won't be paying their fees anyhow.

Cindy


----------

